# 625 - Let the punishment - TSOALR



## FeedBot (Dec 20, 2006)

Poor Harkon. He will soon know a new meaning of the phrase “dumped on.” 

Don't forget to check out TSOALR


----------



## DarknessWithin (Jan 4, 2009)

Nice! It's funny enough i just noticed one thing. In The first frame, the SM is saluting with the wrong hand. Maybe he had something to drink at the party last night.
DarknessWithin


----------



## Klomster (Oct 9, 2008)

Tsoalr is the best 40k webcomic i ever read.

I hope he never stops creating it.


----------

